# Shingle Warranties



## Pie in the Sky

So, can I hear some of your guys experiences with Shingle Failures and warranty claims. Have you helped the homeowners facilitate the claims? Basically I’d love to hear about amounts of payouts verses the age of the roof. The more details the better… 

I have seen my share of failures and I’ve only ever seen one total replacement including labor. And it was a manufacturer I specified a lot and a failure on a guy’s house I knew. It was 1 year old and the granules fell off.

On the other side, I saw an organic shingle failure that the homeowner got a check for 183$.

Let’s hear them???? :laughing:


----------



## ExpertStormRepair

It really has a lot to do with a lot of things... GAF, was the co certified? Same with Tamko now.... also, they will check for proper installation.... and, of course... its all prorated... unless you have the master elite golden pledge for gaf or mastercraftsman for tamko.... owens corning has the same rules.... 

http://www.expertstormrepair.com
http://t.co/oklYTmi9 http://t.co/fD7DXLkl
http://facebook.com/expertstormrepair
roof shingle replacement nj pa voorhees cherry hill marlton


----------



## roofermikeinc

*warranties or sales tools?*

Down here in Miami roofers hardly bother with manufacturers' warranties. I've never seen defective materials here,maybe because everything is Miami Dade Approved. Whenever someone brings up the Man. Warranty I just show them one. Manufacturers’ warranties are actually sales tools. Like car battery or tire warranties they are overstated to stimulate sales. 25-Year shingles that usually last 15-20 years are a good example. The manufacturer wants you to file a claim. They then pro-rate the value and apply a modest deduction towards the cost of a new roof – with their shingles. The more important warranty for the homeowner is from their roofing contractor.

pssstt...roofing is regional...


----------



## Grumpy

Certainteed Sealdon used to be pretty popular in my area. As well as the globe shingles. Both are organic, both had massive failures. Globe chose to go out of business, Certainteed was honoring their warranties but got sued. They are still honoring their warrantys. 

When I see a failed 3 tab, I will suggest to the customer to find out what shingle it was and to try to file a warranty claim. I explain the process and explain, much like insurance job, that WITH a signed contract and a down payment I am willing to work with the manufacturer and help them through the claim. This alone has gotten me a couple of jobs. 

As for payouts, with nearly every manufacturer it is the same... You get a current cost of shingles depreciation based on the age of the shingles. Underlayments, labor, dispostal etc are NOT included unless the home owner has purchased the extended warranty. Last year I began bundling this extended warranty in all my jobs. 


Now having said that, if you get a hard lined lawyer involved it's amazing what the companies will actually pay for. Back when we used to install siding, we were hired by CertainTeed and paid directly by CertainTeed to replace siding on ahouse where there was a failure. Not only did they pay us for the siding, but all the aluminum trim, remove and reinstall the gutters, new tyvek, everything. The customer paid nothing out of pocket. CertainTeed got a little peed off at me because they asked me to quote over the phone and when I got to the job was nothing like they described and due to the improepr installation techniques of the previous installer, I had to redo all the aluminum work because it would get damaged removing the fibercement. Not CertainTeeds job to pay for all those extras, but I wasn't going to pay for it and the customer didn't want to either. LOL I want their lawyer on my side!


----------



## Pie in the Sky

That kind of story was exactly what I was looking for Grump....

Thanks...


----------



## jeffroofing

a homeowner called me to come look at her roof to see why she was having a leak that caused water marks on her ceeling. i winded up haveing the home owner call insurance company to come take a look at a roof that was only 12 years old with cracked shingles everywhere. They were certainteed 25 year shingles. I showed the insurance person the cracked shingles etc and the home owner insurance paid for a new roof, of course the 3 of the cheapest bid. the insurnace company did a test to make sure first the shingle were not brittle etc. 

The home owner did not think she would even get a penny because she was a woman and did not know how to talk to a insurance person and be right to the point " i want this fixed!!" . 

I do not know if the insurance company trys to get money back from the manufacture or what. I was in a way suprised to see they would pay for it but wtih all the snow we got last winter, they seem to think the weight of the snow that was left on the roof that didnt melt off fast enough caused shingles to crack etc. i seen this play out on a few roofs i have did that were paid by insurance companies... few were plywood roof decks, and few were tounge and groove deck. 

the coolest thing about this one ladys job was that the insurance company was ALLSTATE.... now they are tough!


----------



## mattkk

Yea iv heard that story before. Theres always allot of push and pull with insurance company. theres a perception they out to cheat and sometimes aiming for a negotiate means 'win-win' in the clients eyes.

We work in Toronto metal roofing industry, and warranties are important becasue as you know metal and copper roof are durable and its worth offering the warranty as a testament to the quality.


----------



## [email protected]

Is an organic roof the same as green, leed ect? We don't do shingles at all, Boss won't touch them.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

No... That’s funny though... :laughing:

Organic is the material that makes up the reinforcement. Now all shingles in the US are made of a Fiberglass mat cause of all the failures in the newer organic mat shingles. Its like Old BUR. They were organic but no one called it that they called them "Rag Felts".


----------



## [email protected]

Ok. I've seen those in the past. Having worked for GC's, mostly, you see these things but are more focused on separating the Owner from his money 'cause when the check clears it's at leat 2 months late. Now that I'm in roofing I'm now driving the guys loopy with questions like "what's this or that?"  

I do, however, love construction and have been in it 15 years, and this is just continuing education, so... thank you much!


----------



## [email protected]

Also, I ask too because a roofing architect who writes specs ect said that the materials the roofers work with they shouldn't even be touching much less inhaling and absorbing; so I'm thinking green, organic, leed certified ect, Great! but I'm sure if the materials truely were they wouldn't be as strong and effective. Gardens on roofs, what's old is new again.


----------



## dougger222

The most I've ever seen CT pay on a defective roof was a 3 year old Sealdon 20 roof (don't ask were the contractor found 20's back in 98). The 98 insurance paid roof was $8,000. Certainteed paid $6,500 my bid was $7,000. 

My sider got a lead on a defective CT plastic sided house last year. He looked at the paperwork and was shocked how low they were paying. He was told to send his bid to CT for review. A few weeks later CT called and said they were not paying any additional money for the siding job. They were not paying for J channel replacement, dumpster, permit, or housewrap!!! He turned the job down as did a half dozen contractors before him.

Had a customer with a 25sq 8 year old organic defective roof get a check from CT last year for just over $3,000. 

Recently CT has been paying labor and materials to replace defective New Horizon roofs. I asked a few neighbors who got paid from CT for new roofs and the prices they gave me were very low. The prices they are paying and the homeowner is finding contractors to do the work for the payout is craigslist prices!


----------

